# 2012 Varnyard



## dgates08 (Sep 11, 2012)

I want to keep this thread clear of how much people dislike bobby or how he screwed everyone over.... This is to keep those who still have a pending tegu with him in contact and up to date. 
I want to share that i just got off the phone with him (he does still exist lol) he says he just sent out a shipment today and that he said he has about 400 b&ws left to ship and that he has been swamped. He did dodge the question about when i should be expecting mine but he said that they will all be shipped by the end of the month. I am not defending or accusing just stating what i have been told.
So please keep this clean, we know there is a large group that is not happy but i want to keep this line of info open. 
Please share any conversations you have with Bobby and if you actually receive your tegu and any info you have about when tegus are shipping.
-Thanks for your cooperation


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 11, 2012)

I really, really hope that everyone who made an order with him gets their tegus. I also like to hope that something legitimate happened to him to cause all this misscomunication with his customers. The times I spoke with bobby on the phone this year he always gave off the 'not-a-people person' vibe, but without question he seemed (to me) like her cared deeply for his animals. And, as someone who did get one of the 2012 extremes, I can only speak highly of how wonderful and tame from day 1 she has been. I too will be keeping my fingers crossed for all of you waiting to hear about your gu's.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 11, 2012)

dgates08 said:


> I want to keep this thread clear of how much people dislike bobby or how he screwed everyone over.... This is to keep those who still have a pending tegu with him in contact and up to date.
> I want to share that i just got off the phone with him (he does still exist lol) he says he just sent out a shipment today and that he said he has about 400 b&ws left to ship and that he has been swamped. He did dodge the question about when i should be expecting mine but he said that they will all be shipped by the end of the month. I am not defending or accusing just stating what i have been told.
> So please keep this clean, we know there is a large group that is not happy but i want to keep this line of info open.
> Please share any conversations you have with Bobby and if you actually receive your tegu and any info you have about when tegus are shipping.
> -Thanks for your cooperation



I just got off the phone with him as well....and he said he had 500 tegus, so unless he can magically make 100 tegus disappear, I'm really upset about this situation.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 11, 2012)

ReptileGuy said:


> I just got off the phone with him as well....and he said he had 500 tegus, so unless he can magically make 100 tegus disappear, I'm really upset about this situation.



What else did he say while he was on the phone with you? Anything about your gu, specifically?


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 11, 2012)

Logie_Bear said:


> ReptileGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I just got off the phone with him as well....and he said he had 500 tegus, so unless he can magically make 100 tegus disappear, I'm really upset about this situation.
> ...



He said he is apparently trying to get it out to me tomorrow....which is what he told me yesterday, and the day before that, and before that, and before that, and before that. :dodgy:


----------



## dgates08 (Sep 12, 2012)

got an email from him confirming that all tegus will be shipped by the end of the month. Anyone get their b&w yet? ive heard of a few that have gotten their extremes/all american already but nothing about b&ws.


----------



## anelk002 (Sep 12, 2012)

That's what I was told also. I haven't got my b&w yet either.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 12, 2012)

dgates08 said:


> got an email from him confirming that all tegus will be shipped by the end of the month. Anyone get their b&w yet? ive heard of a few that have gotten their extremes/all american already but nothing about b&ws.



Funny how I received no such email.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 12, 2012)

Diablo said:


> dgates08 said:
> 
> 
> > got an email from him confirming that all tegus will be shipped by the end of the month. Anyone get their b&w yet? ive heard of a few that have gotten their extremes/all american already but nothing about b&ws.
> ...



Same here....


----------



## Diablo (Sep 12, 2012)

Regardless it doesn't matter. I sent him an email asking for a refund (didn't get one back obviously) and tomorrow I am going to my bank and opening a dispute on both payments. I called paypal and they said they are gonna look into him. I emailed Johnny from teguterra and I am going to order a hatchling from him and have it by next week! He responds to my emails very quickly and has been awesome so I can't wait.


EDIT: Whoops forgot what this thread was about. Won't let me delete the post either so just ignore this I guess. Hope you guys get in contact with him soon. Best of luck


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 12, 2012)

Diablo. I just want to let you know that even PayPal told me that they don't cover Deposits and do not let someone open up a Despute with them if the Payment was made over 45 days ago. Well, the good news is that I got the Deposit and the second payment back from PayPal.


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 12, 2012)

[size=large]I spoke with Bobby about 2 weeks ago about an Extreme Giant. He said he still had a few available so I made a full payment on August 31st. With the holiday weekend that weekend and also that he said he had way too many hatchlings to ship out that week led me to believe I would be waiting for quite awhile. He never promised me a date and though I was increasingly becoming impatient with phone calls to him EVERY DAY wondering when he was going to ship my tegu in addition to reading everyones' negative experiences with him, he never once spoke to me with disrespect or ill will. Fast forward to 3pm pacific time today, my phone rings and it's Bobby calling me with a tracking number for my new little girl! Just checked the number and it's legit. I'll post tomorrow when I receive my new Extreme Giant. I do empathize with everyone who doesn't have a similar experience as I just did.[/size]


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 12, 2012)

yea like i had said b4...i had gotten 2 tegus from him a diffrent times, we didnt speak much , but i got them


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 12, 2012)

It's been asked before, but has anyone received a regular B&W? It seems that the extremes and AA's are making shipment, but I don't think I've seen someone post about a regular.


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 12, 2012)

[size=large]Not siding with anyone and without sounding biased because of my experience, I do understand his definition of swamped. I bred and sold American Pit Bull Terriers and American Bullys for about 6 years and from my own experience, it was hard enough trying to keep up with 4-10 clients, 4-10 different personalities, 4-10 sets of problems etc. even with my wife's help. So... I couldn't even fathom having to deal with 40-50 times that amount like what Bobby is doing by himself. We are all grown folks here (the majority anyways) and we all know/knew what we are/were doing sending money off to Bobby and Varnyard. We've read all the bad guy reports PRIOR to sending our money to him and we still did it. Why? Because we all wanted what we thought was/is the best of tegus period point blank. So that's just my opinion everyone. Hope you all get this thing resolved one way or another IN YOUR FAVOR BECAUSE THE CUSTOMER IS ALWAYS RIGHT. I guess in a way WE created a monster. WE made Bobby very popular and ALWAYS in high demand for the last 17 some odd years. The old guy can't do it by himself forever! Lol. And no disrespect to the many other "breeders" out there with good guy reviews but it's not hard to make a great impression when your clientele at any one given time isn't at high volume...[/size]


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 12, 2012)

Kabikano do u still breed dogs, ive seen your vids on youtube before and was just wondering?


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 12, 2012)

bmx3000max said:


> Kabikano do u still breed dogs, ive seen your vids on youtube before and was just wondering?



NAW BROTHER I DON'T. GOT TO KRAZY OVER HERE WITH SO MANY DOGS AND MY SONS GROWING UP FAST. NOT ENOUGH TIME IN THE DAY FOR 8-10 ADULT DOGS, ANY PUPS AT THE TIME, 2 SONS AND A WIFE! I DID WHAT WAS BEST FOR ALL OF US. I DO MISS THEM THOUGH, A LOT! I HAD TO MAKE A CHOICE AND THAT WAS AND IS A NO BRAINER. I STILL HAVE A COUPLE OF "FAST LANERS" NOT THAT BULLY STUFF ANYMORE BUT I AM NOT BREEDING ANYMORE.


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 12, 2012)

I understand, same thing with my reptiles


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 12, 2012)

never mind


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 12, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> never mind



Never mind what???


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 12, 2012)

I posted something and then realized that it took the topic off track. I didn't want that to happen, so I edited my post.


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 12, 2012)

Me and BMX already took away from the topic. Sorry guys...


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 12, 2012)

I got my extreme tegu from him fine. Nice healthy tegu, plus he'd respond to my calls and such.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 12, 2012)

Have an extreme paid in full STILL WAITING. I don't understand why people that are just now purchasing Tegu's are getting theirs before people that have been waiting.


----------



## Doryn (Sep 12, 2012)

Melissa said:


> Have an extreme paid in full STILL WAITING. I don't understand why people that are just now purchasing Tegu's are getting theirs before people that have been waiting.



Same here


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 12, 2012)

Doryn said:


> Melissa said:
> 
> 
> > Have an extreme paid in full STILL WAITING. I don't understand why people that are just now purchasing Tegu's are getting theirs before people that have been waiting.
> ...



I AGREE WITH YOU ALL BUT THE ONLY REASON I KAN THINK OF IS THAT THERE IS A LACK OF ORGANIZATION ON HIS END WHEN IT KOMES TO THE ORDER THE TEGUS ARE SENT OUT. DON'T QUOTE ME BUT IT'S JUST A GUESS. SORRY FOR YOU BUT HAPPY FOR ME...


----------



## Diablo (Sep 12, 2012)

Melissa said:


> Have an extreme paid in full STILL WAITING. I don't understand why people that are just now purchasing Tegu's are getting theirs before people that have been waiting.



I noticed that all the people claiming to have received their tegus within 10 days of ordering recently, have just made accounts within the past week. They also seemed to take offense when we spoke badly of Bobby...hmmm I wonder why? I have half a mind that he is creating fake accounts or maybe getting others to do so. It's a pretty far assumption I'll admit and I am probably wrong. But why else would people be just now making accounts, and defending him saying they received tegus so quickly? When there are people who have had deposits down for months and are still waiting. I really don't see the sense in it. I don't take Bobby for a fool so why would he be giving tegus to new orders instead of just the people who have deposits on them....


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 12, 2012)

Honestly Diablo I've been thinking the same exact thing. Didn't want to be the one to say it. But those people have had accounts for over a week, and they all have lots of hours logged reading. I don't think someone faking accounts would go that far. But a simple IP address check done by a mod would show posts from the same IP. I used to be a mod on a paintball forum. I always caught kids doing that lol


----------



## Diablo (Sep 12, 2012)

Skeetzy said:


> Honestly Diablo I've been thinking the same exact thing. Didn't want to be the one to say it. But those people have had accounts for over a week, and they all have lots of hours logged reading. I don't think someone faking accounts would go that far. But a simple IP address check done by a mod would show posts from the same IP. I used to be a mod on a paintball forum. I always caught kids doing that lol



Yeah it just seemed odd to me that they only had a couple posts, but I didn't think to check the hours reading so that probably explains it better.


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 12, 2012)

Diablo said:


> Melissa said:
> 
> 
> > Have an extreme paid in full STILL WAITING. I don't understand why people that are just now purchasing Tegu's are getting theirs before people that have been waiting.
> ...



[size=large]I HEAR WHAT YOU'RE SAYING HOMIE BUT I AIN'T THE ONE. YOU KAN SEE I JOINED BACK IN NOVEMBER 2011 RIGHT AFTER I GOT MY FIRST TEGU, BAKUNAWA FROM UNDERGROUND REPTILES. BUT I KAN SEE YOU ASSUMPTION. YOU ALL KAN TALK BAD ABOUT BOBBY ALL YOU ALL WANT, AIN'T GONNA FADE ME. LOL! I JUST WANTED TO SHARE MY EXPERIENCE AND THAT'S IT. BOBBY A BIG BOY HE KAN DEFEND HIMSELF. BUT ME, IMMA REAL MUTHA SUCKA HOMIE. PEEP MY SIGNATURE, WEBSITE AND ALL THAT. GET AT ME YEAH DAT![/size]


----------



## Diablo (Sep 12, 2012)

KABIKANO said:


> Diablo said:
> 
> 
> > Melissa said:
> ...



I didn't mean any of that to be towards you man haha. I understand you had a good experience with him and I sure a lot of people have before, no doubt about that. Just doesn't seem to be the case for everyone which sucks. I was really talking about some people in the other threads, some that got banned. It was just a far off thought really, I didn't honestly think it was true but just a thought.


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 12, 2012)

Diablo said:


> KABIKANO said:
> 
> 
> > Diablo said:
> ...



[size=large]NO WORRIES BRO. JUST WANNA MAKE IT KLEAR THAT I AIN'T THE ONE... LOL![/size]


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: RE: 2012 Varnyard*



Diablo said:


> Skeetzy said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly Diablo I've been thinking the same exact thing. Didn't want to be the one to say it. But those people have had accounts for over a week, and they all have lots of hours logged reading. I don't think someone faking accounts would go that far. But a simple IP address check done by a mod would show posts from the same IP. I used to be a mod on a paintball forum. I always caught kids doing that lol
> ...



I only use the Tapatalk app to read these forums, so it's all right there. Only reason I noticed hahah


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 13, 2012)

[size=large]JUST GOT MY EXTREME ABOUT 2 HOURS AGO. BOBBY KAME THROUGH FOR ME. I EMPATHIZE WITH THE REST OF YOU. HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT...[/size]


----------



## sunflowercake (Sep 13, 2012)

That really sucks. Last time I spoke with Bobby, it was through e-mail back in May, and he was requesting the second half of my deposit. At that point in time, he said my black and white tegu would be shipped to me in 4 weeks.
And now here we are in September and he hasn't responded to any e-mails since I sent the last payment. It makes me extremely nervous. 
As much as it hurts to say this, I wish I would have just waited and got my tegu elsewhere that might be more reliable.

I mean for god's sake, I've even been putting off a friggin' SURGERY for months because I want to get my tegu settled in first (the last thing I want is to be healing after a surgery and not be able to give my 'gu the time and attention he needs in his baby days).


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 14, 2012)

sunflowercake said:


> That really sucks. Last time I spoke with Bobby, it was through e-mail back in May, and he was requesting the second half of my deposit. At that point in time, he said my black and white tegu would be shipped to me in 4 weeks.
> And now here we are in September and he hasn't responded to any e-mails since I sent the last payment. It makes me extremely nervous.
> As much as it hurts to say this, I wish I would have just waited and got my tegu elsewhere that might be more reliable.
> 
> I mean for god's sake, I've even been putting off a friggin' SURGERY for months because I want to get my tegu settled in first (the last thing I want is to be healing after a surgery and not be able to give my 'gu the time and attention he needs in his baby days).



Damn man, sorry to hear that. Seems like the majority of the people having problems getting their tegus from Bobby are the ones waiting on normals. Again, sorry for your drama, hope it all works out for you and everyone else.


----------



## dgates08 (Sep 14, 2012)

KABIKANO said:


> [size=large]JUST GOT MY EXTREME ABOUT 2 HOURS AGO. BOBBY KAME THROUGH FOR ME. I EMPATHIZE WITH THE REST OF YOU. HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT...[/size]



Glad to see some good news on here!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm still waiting for mine too.blk and wht normal argentine.deposit in march.balance paid july 1st.got a baby from zoocreatures cuz anxiety from the wait and 'not knowing '...ugh.he's like 17 inches...so maybe 2 1/2 or 3 months? Anyway...does anyone know if can house 2 males together? ( in case Bobby does ship mine out). Also...anyone have a tegu who wants to be held so much he jumps up and hits the screen top??? Haha

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carnicero (Sep 14, 2012)

BatGirl1 said:


> I'm still waiting for mine too.blk and wht normal argentine.deposit in march.balance paid july 1st.got a baby from zoocreatures cuz anxiety from the wait and 'not knowing '...ugh.he's like 17 inches...so maybe 2 1/2 or 3 months? Anyway...does anyone know if can house 2 males together? ( in case Bobby does ship mine out). Also...anyone have a tegu who wants to be held so much he jumps up and hits the screen top??? Haha
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



my guy has been trying to pull ups on the screen top this week lol funny to watch just hope he doesnt lose a nail. He's also been picking at the lock to open his cage reminds me of the raptors in Jurassic Park. And from what Ive seen and heard two males housed together can workout fine aslong as they have enough space and hides.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: RE: 2012 Varnyard*



Carnicero said:


> BatGirl1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for mine too.blk and wht normal argentine.deposit in march.balance paid july 1st.got a baby from zoocreatures cuz anxiety from the wait and 'not knowing '...ugh.he's like 17 inches...so maybe 2 1/2 or 3 months? Anyway...does anyone know if can house 2 males together? ( in case Bobby does ship mine out). Also...anyone have a tegu who wants to be held so much he jumps up and hits the screen top??? Haha
> ...



Oh cool ...I just didn't know if there would be territorial stuff happening.and as far as the jumping...i read something about them ripping the screen lids and getting out.great.yep smart like the velociraptors...you bet! Haha.but much snugglier.he loves to fall asleep on me.so cute.esp when I rub his ears

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewg132 (Sep 17, 2012)

Bobby just updated his site for the "2013 Season".

http://www.varnyard-herps.com/

That was the final straw for me. Just finished a IC3 complaint.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: RE: 2012 Varnyard*



andrewg132 said:


> Bobby just updated his site for the "2013 Season".
> 
> http://www.varnyard-herps.com/
> 
> That was the final straw for me. Just finished a IC3 complaint.



Oh god...I was so hoping he'd at least fill his past and current orders before racking up more ...sheesh. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: RE: 2012 Varnyard*



andrewg132 said:


> Bobby just updated his site for the "2013 Season".
> 
> http://www.varnyard-herps.com/
> 
> That was the final straw for me. Just finished a IC3 complaint.



Ok now he has an 800 dollar male and some 'juviniles ' he's 'letting go ' this year...i also saw the hunchback one someone got from him.could it be he had a bad clutch ( or a few) and now trying to make up the money lost? But id still like to know when our pre-ordered paid in full animals are coming...:-/

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2012)

I haven't heard anything this week. Not sure if anyone got animals or not this week I know I didn't get mine and he hasn't answered my calls so....


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: RE: 2012 Varnyard*



Melissa said:


> I haven't heard anything this week. Not sure if anyone got animals or not this week I know I didn't get mine and he hasn't answered my calls so....



Nothing for me either...:huh:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

